# Kernel Panic at loading FreeBSD



## Antarex (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi to All!

Sorry for my bad English...

On my notebook HP ProBook 4510s <NX668EA> (Bios Compaq F17 (latest)) the problem of times in some weeks is observed at loading FreeBSD 8.1.


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid=0; apic id=00
fault virtual adress=0x14
fault code=supervisos read, page not present
instruction pointer=0x20:0xc0966916
stack pointer=0x28:0xea0b7c50
frame pointer=0x28:0xea0b7c50
code segment=base 0x0, limit 0xfffff type 0x1b =DPL 0, pres 1, def 32 1, gran 
1
processor eflags=interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL=0
current process=15 (acpi_thermal)
trap number=12
ppanic:smp_tlp_shutdown: interrapts disabled
cpuid=0
Uptime: 25s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort or switch 
off the system now
```

Loading was spent with options by default (ACPI ON) as at ACPI OFF, the system isn't loaded in general on this notebook (into networks there were similar cases on this model laptop). Drops out too kernel panic at loading if it is necessary - then I will write log.

Any thoughts to solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2010)

That particular panic almost always indicates bad memory.


----------



## Antarex (Dec 3, 2010)

I am tested memory with Memtest86+ -> no errors found. There are no this problem in WinXP and Russian ALT Linux.


```
current process=15 (acpi_thermal)
```

May be its some problem with ACPI & FreeBSD. With ACPI OFF Kernel panic is stable.


----------



## Zare (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the same computer and there are no problems at all with 8.1-RELEASE GENERIC kernel, with default options. Note that ACPI suspend doesn't function, it goes into suspend but it's black screen once you resume.


----------



## Antarex (Dec 3, 2010)

*Zare*

Please, may you boot FreeBSD 8.1 in ACPI OFF mode (not default option in FreeBSD Boot Menu) and tell me a result?


----------



## Zare (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry my friend, but you'll have to wait until Monday. That's my workplace computer.
I logged in remote and made a dump of ACPI table, you can get it here;

http://zare.jezgra.net/dump.asl

Do the same and diff my table with yours; maybe your ACPI implementation is different (different computer revision, BIOS, etc...). You can do it with


```
acpidump -dt > your_table.asl
```

P.S. are you having kernel panics with ACPI on or off? Or both? Can you boot your system in any mode for enough time to add dump device directive into rc.conf?


----------



## Antarex (Dec 3, 2010)

*Zare*

Your computer:


```
OEMID=HPQOEM, OEM Table ID=3074
```

My computer:


```
OEMID=HPQOEM, OEM Table ID=3072
```

If I am not mistaken, this is ID of Motherboards, thus Motherboard of our computers is different.

May you tell me a configuration of your laptop?

My configuration is:

1. Intel Mobile Dual Core Celeron T3000 1.8GHz Penryn 45nm,
2. Intel GL 40 Cantiga Chipset (detect as GM45 at FreeBSD),
3. MB HP 3072, Bios Compaq F.17 (latest at this time), 82801IM (ICH9-M)
4. HDD SATA II Seagate Momentus 5400.6 (250GB),
5. Video Intel GMA X4500MHD,
6. LAN Marvell Yukon 88E8072 10/100/1000Mbit,
7. RAM DDR2 2GB Micron PC2-6400
8. DVDRW Optiarc AD7581S,
9. Sound HDA Analog Devices AD1984A
10. Display LGD021B LP156WH2-TLQ1
11. WiFi Broadcom BCM4312

P.S. I am have kernel panic always in ACPI OFF mode and one time kernel panic in 2-3 weeks in ACPI ON mode, the rest of the time system boots and work fine in ACPI ON mode.


----------

